# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  what's easier cleanup swiss or poly

## kirbykurasz

Hi I am a newbie,  I can't  decide between swiss lace and 0.03 uts poly. Can anyone please help me make a decision on pros and cons of each. From what I hear poly is easier cleanup, when using C22 with  tape and clear glue comes right off, I hear swiss is a little bit harder. Trying to keep it simple, but I do heat up easy, so worried if poly is going to make me sweat to much. I hear the front hairline of swiss is a pain to maintain, gets a dirty hairline every few days? I know walker extreme glue you can put right onto the front poly unit and not on the forehead, lace cannot. I wear a #3 med-dark brown color. So bleached knots should not be an issue. So is it easier cleanup (poly) but sweat, or much ventilation
(swiss) and pain in the neck front hairline maintenance and more time consuming to clean up? please any feedback to sway me, thank you

----------


## grincher

The biggest differences - lace is more breathable and durable. Good for a hot climate or active person. I get 8 to 10 months per piece.

UTS is considered more invisible but a shorter life so works out more expensive over time. I have heard some say, the edge of UTS is visible when the light catches it. They are made for 2 to 4 months use.

There are exceptions, but that's the general difference.

Which ever you get first will seem the easier to clean. Some prefer lace (like me as that all I wear) and others UTS (for similar reasons).

I don't find a dirty hairline an issue on lace.

----------


## kirbykurasz

Hi thanks for taking the time to reach out and comment, I probably will try the lace first time, I do want to tape the whole thing. Can you tell me a tape to go with, thinking I would only want to change it every other week. Also is the tape for the hairline different than the sides and back? meaning do I need a no shine effect? I do wear an exposed hairline. Do I only need a lace release to clean tape off  or C22 as well?  And can you please tell me if you have to buy expensive shampoo and cond. or is Tresame ok? Pleas advise, thank you

----------


## grincher

Just the edges. Walkers supertape. No shine might help if worried about it or use liquid glue at front and tape elsewhere.

C22 can do it all.

Any shampoo is ok, but if paraben and sulphate free even better. Check your supermarket. Those very expensiv wig only shampoos are not better.

----------


## kirbykurasz

Thanks for the info, can you apply the glues either ghost bond or walkers extreme directly to the lace material vs the forehead for the hairline?

----------

